# West Central Minnesota



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Open is a triple with out of order hen pheasant flyer. 2 ducks on the other retired dead bird stations. Pick up 1 mark, then turn and run a land blind behind flyer station. Then go back and pick up your other 2 marks.
It is in the 90's and very hot, but the judges have set this up so the dogs are getting wet on every bird.
Taking some time to run, Only about 25 dogs have ran so far


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you Randy keep the information coming I appreciate you


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Open is at dog 28, marshal said they were going to run until 6:00, which she thought would be around dog 50


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Unofficial callbacks for the Qualifying after the first series.
2,4,5,6,8,10,12,13,15,16,17,18,19,20,23,25,26,27,28
Rumor was the next series is going to be a double land blind, water blind.


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Qualifying placements from last nite.
1st 18 Tazz Steve Yozamp
2nd 26 Tuff Joe Peterson or Dan Sayles
3rd 13 Nike Lynn Troy
4th 27 Carly Paul Sletten
RJ 28 Letty Lynn Troy
Jams to 2,10,15,19,25


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Amateur call backs from first series Triple.
4,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,17,19,20,21,22,24,25,27,28,29,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,44,45,49,50,51,


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Open still had a handful of dogs to run on the first series.
Sorry I don't have any derby information.


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Again thank you Randy we need those updates


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Randy Spangler said:


> Open still had a handful of dogs to run on the first series.
> Sorry I don't have any derby information.


Thanks for the info, Randy, we appreciate it!


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Open callbacks 
4,8,16,21,22,26,27,28,30,33,34,35,36,37,43,45,55,59,62,70,71,72,73,77,78


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Amateur callbacks to water blind in the morning.
6,7,13,14,17,19,20,25,28,35,36,37,38,39,41,44,51
17 total


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

Open call backs to the 4th
8,21,22,28,30,33,34,37,55,59,62,71,73,77
14 total


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

8 back for water marks in the AM
6,7,13,25,37,38,39,41


----------



## Randy Spangler (Oct 7, 2007)

AM placement
1st. 41 Babe Sherry McClure
2nd 6 Crash Randy Spangler
3rd 37 Goldy Charlie Hays
4 th 38 Grady Larry Vaske
RJ 13 Rudy Kurt Markling


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Hooray for Sherry McClure and Babe (FC Vinwood's Million Dollar Baby), first Amateur win for both!


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Derby Results?


----------

